# Paint finish with Fillet brazing?



## mikeey_boy (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea how the paint finish is done as in the Curtis bikes photo below? Are the brazes masked up or something? I think this looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

mikeey_boy said:


> Does anyone have any idea how the paint finish is done as in the Curtis bikes photo below? Are the brazes masked up or something? I think this looks absolutely stunning.
> 
> View attachment 884181


Clear over bare metal


----------



## mikeey_boy (Jan 23, 2013)

Really? Do you think the tubing is just hand sanded then? I have sand blasted steel plate before and it does go a similar colour, but if you catch the braze it takes all the bright colour from it?

I might have to experiment with it on my current build as I love this look.


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

that's blasted.


----------



## woody74 (Apr 6, 2004)

Drop an email to Curtis as they are only a few miles away from me and are very helpful. If not PM me and I will get in touch as I have a few contacts who knows the owner well.


----------

